# Fire volume



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Is there a way to increase the volume of a Fire ? I sometimes like to watch steaming video without headphones on and the volume from the Fires speakers isn't quite loud enough.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Mines fairly loud, where are you streaming videos from?


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

It might be worth the money to buy a docking station. Here's one that I have:

Grace Digital MatchStick (GDI-GFD7200) - Kindle Fire dock with speakers

The stereo sound will go about as loud as you want it. You can mount the Kindle Fire in either portrait or landscape orientation.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm assuming you have looked at the setting (the gear icon) where there's a slider where you can adjust it?  There is no 'button' volume control, however.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

There are apps that will boost the volume.  I think the one I have is called Speaker Boost and it works well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for suggesting this, lindnet! Several of our members have had questions about this in the past.

Here's a link:


Free

I'm downloading it to try it out.

It does start with a Warning:


> Playing audio at high volume can damage heraing or destroy speaker or otherwise damage your device. If you find the audio screechy or distorted, you're likely using too high a volume. Do you agree that use of this application is SOLELY AT YOUR OWN RISK?


I have a couple different speaker systems I can plug my Fire into; one portable, one not so much.

Edited to add: It works as lindnet said. I tried it with a game, couldn't tell so much, but with my music it works quite well. You get two sliders, one for the system volume and one for the boost. I also have the Volume Control app that provides a slider on the side of the screen; that continues to operate the system volume with Speaker Boost installed. I would recommend adding it to your "Favorites" on the home screen if you're using the native Fire launcher.

Volume Control App:

Free

(Note; when I originally got this, it was a third party app. It's now available in the Amazon App Store.)

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

This app looks pretty good, too: Volume+


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Volume+ has more controls than Speaker Boost:
Speaker settings include:
1. Speaker On/Off toggle
2. Speaker Volume Boost
3. Speaker EQ pre-sets
4. Speaker Bass Enhancer

Headset Settings include: 
1. Headset On/Off toggle
2. Headset Volume Boost
3. Headset EQ pre-sets
4. Headset Bass Enhancer

but is $1.44, which may be worth it for the additional controls.

Thanks for posting it, Jim.

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Volume+ didn't work at all for me. I had to return it. Amazon said they don't accept returns on Android apps, but they'd "make an exception" in my case. 

I believe I tried Speaker Boost and it works a bit better, but it's dangerous to raise the volume too high on any of these apps (or so I've heard).


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the info ! I just downloaded Volume Control and will report back on its performance.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> Volume+ didn't work at all for me. I had to return it. Amazon said they don't accept returns on Android apps, but they'd "make an exception" in my case.
> 
> I believe I tried Speaker Boost and it works a bit better, but it's dangerous to raise the volume too high on any of these apps (or so I've heard).


Yes, both apps said not to boost the volume more than 40%.

*Purpledog*, Volume Control gives you an always-present volume control but doesn't boost the volume. It's one of my favorite apps, though. Speaker Boost, I think, is the one that would best work for what you asked about.

Betsy


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

PurpleDog said:


> Is there a way to increase the volume of a Fire ? I sometimes like to watch steaming video without headphones on and the volume from the Fires speakers isn't quite loud enough.


Have you looked at any of those cheap little speaker that just plug into the headphone jack.

Carol


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

sadievan said:


> Have you looked at any of those cheap little speaker that just plug into the headphone jack.
> 
> Carol


Actually I have; I've tried the: iHome iHM60LT Rechargeable Mini Speaker (Blue Translucent) from Amazon, and it works great with the Fire. 
My hearing is OK; it was just checked btw. =)

I guess I'd just like the Fire's volume to have a little more power; it can always be turned down. Perhaps adding the ability to increase the volume 
and use a preset equalizer on items that you are streaming or have purchased for use on the Fire [similar to iTunes] is something that Amazon will 
consider in a firmware / software update.


----------

